# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Hoofd >  Epilepsie - Artikel

## Agnes574

Epilepsie

1. Wat is epilepsie? 
Epilepsie is te wijten aan een tijdelijke stoornis in de hersenen, waarbij teveel electrische activiteit vrijkomt. Tijdens een aanval kunnen de hersenen niet meer correct functioneren, zij geven onjuiste opdrachten aan ons lichaam. Buiten de aanvallen functioneren de hersenen meestal normaal. 

2. Welke zijn de oorzaken van epilepsie? 
In tweederde van de gevallen is de oorzaak niet vast te stellen. De andere epilepsieën zijn te wijten aan hersenletsels, bv. als gevolg van een verkeersongeval, een stoornis van de bloedvaten, een moeilijke geboorte,... 

3. Is epilepsie erfelijk? 
Het staat vast dat epilepsie slechts in 55% van de gevallen erfelijk is. Het gaat hier dan om bepaalde vormen van epilepsie. Wel kan een aanleg voor epilepsie soms overgedragen worden op de kinderen. Dit betekent evenwel niet dat het kind van een ouder met epilepsie zelf aanvallen zal krijgen. 

4. Veroorzaakt epilepsie een mentale achterstand of psychische stoornissen? 
Neen. De meeste mensen met epilepsie hebben een normale intelligentie en een normaal geestelijk evenwicht. Epilepsie komt wel voor bij 1 op 3 verstandelijk gehandicapten. Bij hen wordt de epilepsie veroorzaakt door de hersenbeschadiging. 

5. Zijn er verschillende vormen van epilepsie? 
Er zijn vele soorten aanvallen, afhankelijk van de plaats in de hersenen waar de stoornis zich voordoet. Bij de gegeneraliseerde aanvallen zijn de gehele hersenen betrokken. Voorbeelden zijn: 

A. De Tonisch - clonische aanval ("grote aanval"), de meest gekende, meest opvallende maar toch niet zo vaak voorkomende vorm. Deze aanval gaat gepaard met plots bewustzijnsverlies. De persoon valt neer, verstijft eerst, om daarna te verslappen, waarop schokkende, ongecontroleerde bewegingen over het gehele lichaam volgen. De aanval kan gepaard gaan met urineverlies en/of tongbeet en wordt vaak gevolgd door een diepe slaap. 

B. De absence of afwezigheid. Deze aanvalsvorm komt frekwent voor. Hierbij heeft de persoon een kort bewustzijnsverlies en is op dat moment niet aanspreekbaar. Vaak is wat dromerig staren het enige uiterlijke teken van een absence, soms gepaard met knipperen van de oogleden. Vallen is bij deze vorm van epilepsie zeldzaam. 

-Bij de partiële aanvallen is slechts een deel van de hersenen betrokken.

A. De eenvoudig partiële aanval. Hierbij is slechts een klein deel van de hersenen abnormaal actief (bv. hand, arm, been, ...) en blijft het bewustzijn bewaard.

B. De complex partiële aanval. Hierbij is een groter deel van de hersenen betrokken. Het bewustzijn is in mindere mate gestoord op het moment van de aanval. De verschijnselen zijn meer verschillend: verwardheid, automatische bewegingen als kauwen, slikken, aan de kledij friemelen,... Na enkele minuten is de aanval meestal voorbij en kan de persoon in kwestie gewoon doorgaan met zijn activiteiten. 

6. Wat moeten omstaanders doen in geval van een aanval? 

*Bij een tonisch-clonisch aanval: 
- Probeer te verhinderen dat de persoon zich kwetst.
- Draai de bewusteloze persoon zo mogelijk op de zij. 
- Nooit een voorwerp in de mond steken om tongbeet te voorkomen. 
- Nooit de persoon te drinken geven. 

Bij de meeste andere aanvalsvormen is er weinig hulp nodig. Leidt de persoon zo nodig weg uit gevaarlijke situaties. Stel de persoon gerust na de aanval. Medische tussenkomst is slechts nodig: Als de ene aanval de andere opvolgt zonder dat de persoon bij bewustzijn komt. Als de aanval langer dan 10 tot 15 minuten duurt.

Vaak hebben mensen met epilepsie een kaart/briefje bij zich van de behandelende dokter, een roze kaart of dragen zij een kenteken. Op de kaart staat vermeldt wat u in geval van een aanval best doet. 

7. Kan epilepsie dodelijk zijn? 
Een aanval van epilepsie is niet dodelijk. Wel kan de situatie waarin de persoon zich bevindt tijdens de aanval schadelijk zijn (bv. een aanval in bad). 

8. Hoe wordt een diagnose gesteld? 
Het onderzoek bestaat uit: 
Een grondig gesprek over voorgeschiedenis, het optreden en het verloop van de aanvallen. Een volledig neurologisch onderzoek. Een electroencephalogram (EEG). Indien nodig een technisch onderzoek van de hersenen door een radioloog: een CT-scan of een NMR-scan. 

9. Is epilepsie te genezen? 
Bij 70% tot 80% van de betrokkenen zijn de aanvallen met geneesmiddelen te onderdrukken. Deze medicijnen genezen de epilepsie echter niet. Na een periode van 3 tot 5 jaar aanvalsvrij zijn, wordt in overleg met de neuroloog de mogelijkheid bekeken of de medicatie afgebouwd kan worden. Na stopzetting van de medicatie blijft 2/3 van de betrokkenen zonder aanvallen. Van de mensen met epilepsie die stipt en regelmatig hun medicijnen nemen, raakt 20 tot 30% niet aanvalsvrij. In sommige gevallen wordt een heelkundige ingreep overwogen en soms ook uitgevoerd. 

10. Kunnen de mensen met epilepsie een gewoon leven leiden? 
Voor het overgrote deel van de mensen die epilepsie hebben is dit het geval: zij gaan naar een school of werk, doen aan sport, huwen, krijgen kinderen. Indien de betrokkene niet aanvalsvrij is, dient er rekening gehouden te worden met een aantal beperkingen: bij zwemmen, autorijden, uitoefenen van bepaalde beroepen,... 

(Bron: Vlaamse Liga tegen Epilepsie,medinet.be)

----------


## Luuss0404

*Eerste hulp bij epilepsie* 
Epilepsie is een verzamelnaam voor allerlei aandoeningen waarbij een overprikkeling in de hersenen de normale bewegingen of waarnemingen plots verstoort. Vaak treden epileptische aanvallen op zonder aantoonbare oorzaak. Elke aandoening van de hersenen, zowel een blijvende als een voorbijgaande, kan aanleiding geven tot een epileptische aanval.
Epilepsie wordt soms ook vallende ziekte genoemd. Er zijn echter nog vele andere vormen van epilepsie waarbij het slachtoffer niet valt.
* Bij een plaatselijke overprikkeling in de hersenen gaat het om een lokale aanval waarbij een arm, been of het hoofd plots oncontroleerbare schudbewegingen begint te maken. Het kan ook een psychomotorische aanval zijn waarbij het slachtoffer plots bewegingen begint te maken (bijv. smakken, ronddrentelen, over buik wrijven) en abnormale waarnemingen doet (bijv. lichtflitsen, geruisen, rare smaak in de mond).
* Een volledige overprikkeling kan een kleine aanval of een grote aanval tot gevolg hebben.
 Bij een kleine aanval (ook bekend onder de term petit mal of abscence) lijkt het slachtoffer er plots even niet bij te zijn, zonder dat het daarbij valt. Een kleine aanval komt het meeste voor bij kinderen.
 Bij een grote aanval (een grand mal) verliest het slachtoffer plots het bewustzijn en spant hij ongewild de spieren op. Het slachtoffer maakt schokkende bewegingen. Hij kan op de tong bijten en in zijn broek plassen of stoelgang verliezen. De schokken kunnen enkele minuten duren. Daarna ontspannen de spieren zich weer en keert het bewustzijn langzaam terug. Het slachtoffer is dan meestal verward en erg moe. Vaak kan hij zich ook niets herinneren. 

*Enkel bij een grote aanval is het nodig om eerste hulp te verlenen.* 
* Voorkom dat het slachtoffer zich kwetst tijdens de schokkende fase.
* Steek niets in de mond van het slachtoffer.
* Registreer de kenmerken van de aanval: de tijdsduur van de aanval en de reacties van het slachtoffer.
* Probeer te weten te komen of het slachtoffer een voorgeschiedenis heeft van epilepsie.
* Zorg dat het slachtoffer op een rustige manier kan bijkomen na de aanval. Zorg voor het comfort van het slachtoffer (bijv. opfrissen, omkleden).
* Leg een slachtoffer in stabiele zijligging als hij na de aanval nog bewusteloos is.
* Het is niet altijd nodig om de hulpdiensten onmiddellijk te alarmeren, maar doe het zeker als:
 niemand uit de omgeving het slachtoffer kent en vertrouwd is met de epilepsie-aanval.
 het slachtoffer bewusteloos blijft na de aanval.
 de aanval langer dan een paar minuten duurt.
 er telkens opnieuw een aanval begint.
 het gaat om de eerste epileptische aanval van het slachtoffer.
 het slachtoffer ernstige letsels oploopt tijdens de aanval

De ene grote epilepsieaanval kan volgen op de andere. Dit noemt men een status epilepticus. Doordat de ademhaling verstoord is tijdens een grote aanval, komt het slachtoffer in zuurstofnood. Dit is een levensbedreigende situatie. Tijdens de aanval zijn levensreddende handelingen als het vrijmaken van de luchtweg of beademing zo goed als onmogelijk. 

_(Bron; gezondheid.be)_

----------

